# مشروع مدرسة اعدادية



## الرمادي (30 ديسمبر 2006)

مشروع مدرسة اعدادية




















يتبع ...​


----------



## الرمادي (30 ديسمبر 2006)

يتبع ...​


----------



## الرمادي (30 ديسمبر 2006)

تحياتي


----------



## الرمادي (30 ديسمبر 2006)

مشروع آخر 

*St Stephen's School*






























يتبع ...​


----------



## الرمادي (30 ديسمبر 2006)

يتبع ...​


----------



## الرمادي (30 ديسمبر 2006)




----------



## الرمادي (30 ديسمبر 2006)

*Blythewood High School*



























يتبع . . .​


----------



## الرمادي (30 ديسمبر 2006)

يتبع ... .​


----------



## الرمادي (30 ديسمبر 2006)




----------



## الرمادي (30 ديسمبر 2006)

*Salisbury School*





























يتبع . . .​


----------



## الرمادي (30 ديسمبر 2006)




----------



## الرمادي (30 ديسمبر 2006)

*King/Robinson Magnet School*





























يتبع . .​


----------



## الرمادي (30 ديسمبر 2006)

يتبع . .​


----------



## الرمادي (30 ديسمبر 2006)




----------



## الرمادي (30 ديسمبر 2006)

*York/Liverpool Elementary Schools
*


----------



## الرمادي (30 ديسمبر 2006)

*Zhangde Primary School*




























يتبع ...​


----------



## الرمادي (30 ديسمبر 2006)




----------



## الرمادي (31 ديسمبر 2006)

*Greenman Elementary School*




























يتبع . . .​


----------



## الرمادي (31 ديسمبر 2006)




----------



## الرمادي (31 ديسمبر 2006)

*Kennebunk Elementary School*


----------



## samir mana (31 ديسمبر 2006)

الله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## الرمادي (31 ديسمبر 2006)

جاري اضافة المزيد . . . :5:


----------



## الرمادي (31 ديسمبر 2006)

*ترقبوا المزيد قريبا ​*


----------



## اللص الطائر (31 ديسمبر 2006)

مشاريع جميلة جدا جدا 
ولكن اعتقد من وجهة نظري انها مشاريع تقليدية 
وانا اسف علي الرائي


----------



## الرمادي (31 ديسمبر 2006)

*Canberra Primary School*





























يتبع . .​


----------



## كريم حازم (23 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا علي هذا الموضوع الشيق


----------



## بيشوى مهندس معمارى (23 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا لمجهودك و اتمنى لك النجاح


----------



## cercatrova (24 سبتمبر 2007)

الشكر الجزيل اخي 
ادا كان لديك المزيد من الملفات عن المدارس فنحن بالانتضار .... الله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (24 سبتمبر 2007)

موضوع قيم تستحق عليه كل التقدير والاحترام، وبارك الله فيك يا الرمادي


----------



## Abu Hammad (24 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا يأخ رمادي


----------



## معماري حتى الرمق ا (24 سبتمبر 2007)

اخي الرمادي اشكرك جدا جدا على هذه المشاركة القيمة جدا جدا

صراحة نحتاج جهد مثل هذا عشان ينهض المنتدى بأمثالك اكيد

جزاك الله خيرا اخي العزيز


----------



## خالد صلاح (25 سبتمبر 2007)

مجهود ممتاز بالفعل .. اتمني ان يكون هناك المزيد من امثالك


----------



## معماري ينبع (27 سبتمبر 2007)

مجهود رائع ... شكرا


----------



## Lelion6000 (16 مارس 2008)

*بــــــــــارك الله فيـــــــــك*​ *كـــــــل الشكــــــــــــر والتقديــــــــــر*​ ​


----------



## scarface6us (17 مارس 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## حسام بركي (18 مارس 2008)

مساهمات جيدة جدا تسلم يداك


----------



## مؤيد التايكر (1 نوفمبر 2008)

الله يعطيك العافية على هذه المعلومات الجميلة والمفيدة............


----------



## بيكووو (2 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

شكرا لك أخي على الإبداع المتواصل وننتظر منك الجديد والمثير

وللأمام وفقك الله


----------



## المصمم الراقي (2 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا لك على هذه الافادة جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## زوزو الساهر (8 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكوووووووور


----------



## eng_sam (1 ديسمبر 2009)

بجد مجهود رائع من حضرتك يا بشمهندس
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## mohamed2009 (1 ديسمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## طارق طه القبانى (1 ديسمبر 2009)

متميييييز


----------



## العقبى (5 فبراير 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## architect one (5 فبراير 2010)

الأخ الرمادي موضوع متميز تستاهل عليه التقييم والثناء وقد أغنيت وكفيت وأحطت بالموضوع من كل الجوانب وعرضت تصاميم غاية في الروعة وحديثة تشكرعليها .
بارك الله بك .


----------



## hermione (5 فبراير 2010)

thanxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## eng.doody (25 فبراير 2010)

شكرا على المعلومه القيمه


----------

